# Picking out the right sized fishing line



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out what strength of line to get for my fishing this year. Of the sites I've looked at, the most helpful has been these two:

--> http://fishingnike.blogspot.com/2011/11/what-fishing-line-strength-should-i-use.html

--> http://www.trails.com/how_7185_choose-right-fishing-line-strength.html



I'm not as advanced as you all guys are. So, most of my rigs are general purpose. So, here's what I' planning on getting (all comments are welcome):

-- I'd like a little rig to toy with catching little fish that I could use for bait. In Maryland I could do this for crappie's for instance. I was thinking 5 lb mono for this. I'd think that braid might be better for this (as it would allow me to feel the nibbles), but I'm sick of braid. I always seem to get tangles with it.

-- Then a general freshwater fishing rig: 10 lb Mono. 

-- Then a general saltwater rig: 20 lbs.

-- Finally a 50 lb mono shock leader, for shore casting.

What do you guys think of this????


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Stan,
Depends on the application. I am speaking just for me and my preferences. For example Drum fishing and fishing in the surf I like 17 Sufix Tritainum. I am considering dropping back to 14 next fall. 50# Shock leader. Plugging rods I like ten lb Berkley Big Game and use 8 on occasion. Pin rigging anchor 17 or 20 Sufix. My mainline is 20 Sufix with about twenty yards or so of 80 shock leader for when I get fish close to the pier. I use the same 80 when I make my drum rigs.

Fresh water 10 lb Big Game... I like to keep it simple


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

DaBig2na said:


> Stan,
> Depends on the application. I am speaking just for me and my preferences. For example Drum fishing and fishing in the surf I like 17 Sufix Tritainum. I am considering dropping back to 14 next fall. 50# Shock leader. Plugging rods I like ten lb Berkley Big Game and use 8 on occasion. Pin rigging anchor 17 or 20 Sufix. My mainline is 20 Sufix with about twenty yards or so of 80 shock leader for when I get fish close to the pier. I use the same 80 when I make my drum rigs.
> 
> Fresh water 10 lb Big Game... I like to keep it simple


...always go a little HEAVIER than U think u will need.....10 lb. line will land a LOT OF THINGS when its at full strength...but if u are gonna keep using it over and over...go to 15.....in crowds line gets in all kinds of stuff...and then a MYSTERIOUS BREAK OFF.....usually with a fish on....Pin rigging I have used 20 lb all day and as much as a week at the time..BUT if the fishing was any kind of HOT....THINGS HAPPEN......I SWITCHED TO 30...THEN 40.....4O IS NOW THE USUAL STANDARD with mono......pin riggin ...surf fishing 15-20......
Braid has changed the game in all arena's to a certain extent....U can use HEAVIER LINE TEST and smaller line diamenter...just be aware that tangles and such weaken the best mono and plan accordingly...the fish of a LIFETIME rarley comes along twice in a lifetime....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Should be fine. Never heard of 5lb mono though, pick either 4 or 6. 4 works great for crappie.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I did some more reading last night, and I know this is really basic information, but I read that:

A low memory line like Trilene XL Smooth Casting Monofilament is really good for spinning reels, while Big Game is better for conventional reels (because it is stiffer). I should have known this after hanging around this site for all these years, but some times things don't sink into my head.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't really find that to be true. I like my Sufix and it's no where near as stiff as BG.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Manlystanley said:


> I did some more reading last night, and I know this is really basic information, but I read that:
> 
> A low memory line like Trilene XL Smooth Casting Monofilament is really good for spinning reels, while Big Game is better for conventional reels (because it is stiffer). I should have known this after hanging around this site for all these years, but some times things don't sink into my head.
> 
> ...


Berkley XL on spinning and use XT on conventional on freshwater stuff. Don't use Big game at all. Saltwater use Berkley Premier, suffix, or Sukuma in 10, 14, and 17 & 20 for big stuff. I catch yearlings all the time with 10 pound test. It is how you fight the fish not the line.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm like AbuMike above. I have found Sufix not that "stiff." Sufix "Elite" or "Seige" I have good results. If I remember right the "Elite" is less memory more suited for spinning reels whereas the "Seige" is for conventional.

Yo-Zuri Ultra Hybird is a line I have used for freshwater a little. So far I have been pleased using he Yo-Zuri when largemouth fishing with spinning in 8 and 10#. Yo-Zuri is not readily available everywhere though.


Saltwater..If I am targeting drum I will not use anything less than 17# in order to put less stress on them and get them in quicker than what I have used in the past which was 14#.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Loner said:


> ...always go a little HEAVIER than U think u will need.....10 lb. line will land a LOT OF THINGS when its at full strength...but if u are gonna keep using it over and over...go to 15.....in crowds line gets in all kinds of stuff...and then a MYSTERIOUS BREAK OFF.....usually with a fish on....Pin rigging I have used 20 lb all day and as much as a week at the time..BUT if the fishing was any kind of HOT....THINGS HAPPEN......I SWITCHED TO 30...THEN 40.....4O IS NOW THE USUAL STANDARD with mono......pin riggin ...surf fishing 15-20......
> Braid has changed the game in all arena's to a certain extent....U can use HEAVIER LINE TEST and smaller line diamenter...just be aware that tangles and such weaken the best mono and plan accordingly...the fish of a LIFETIME rarley comes along twice in a lifetime....


Is....THIS....rEalLy....neCesSAry?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I gotta go with 350 on this one. X2

Secondly, I gave my preferences and only my preferences. Stan can make his own conclusion and choices. Not really sure why you felt the need to pick them apart Loner. I am far from being a rookie or tourist angler. I like monofilament. Line is cheap and I re-spool often. Lastly, my brand choices are not written in stone, Unless it's Sufix Tritanium I love that product and will not scrimp on that.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Get advice guys. I'll be ordering the line shortly. Again, thanks for the help.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Loner said:


> ...always go a little HEAVIER than U think u will need.....10 lb. line will land a LOT OF THINGS when its at full strength...but if u are gonna keep using it over and over...go to 15.....in crowds line gets in all kinds of stuff...and then a MYSTERIOUS BREAK OFF.....usually with a fish on....Pin rigging I have used 20 lb all day and as much as a week at the time..BUT if the fishing was any kind of HOT....THINGS HAPPEN......I SWITCHED TO 30...THEN 40.....4O IS NOW THE USUAL STANDARD with mono......pin riggin ...surf fishing 15-20......
> Braid has changed the game in all arena's to a certain extent....U can use HEAVIER LINE TEST and smaller line diamenter...just be aware that tangles and such weaken the best mono and plan accordingly...the fish of a LIFETIME rarley comes along twice in a lifetime....


the fish of a LIFETIME rarely comes along twice in a lifetime.... 

This is a great statement that I will remember, I will definitely use it the next time I am trying to convince some cutie that we should hook up.

To all the fellas who want to drop down to 14 pound test when fishing for Drum, I will agree the cast, when all goes well will be a bit further and if dropping down in line class is the only thing you can do to get the bait out to where the baits are getting bit, then of course you drop down to Largemouth Bass line size.

With 14-15 pound test you get more break-offs of fish while bowed up, a minor backlash on the cast becomes a break off or else so weakens the thin line that it breaks off when you do bow up, you are unable to really lean into fish which makes the fish fight for longer and may give some of the older larger drum a heart attack.

Keep up the all CAPS Loner, it lets me know you still care about things.

I had a smoking King Mackerel on in 1984 on NHP and it was well over 40 pounds, could have been over 50........................ I wanted Big Time line Capacity on my ABU 10000 after getting stripped using the ABU 10000 loaded with 30 pound by a 35-40 pound Jack Crevalle the day before..............King ran out perhaps 500 yards and then water tension on the 14 pound test Trilene parted the line out some 250 yards from the end of NHP.

At the time I felt like an idiot reeling back in 200 yards of 14 pound test with no fish attached knowing full well I had lost the Monster King by going too light....

25 pound STREN CLEAR BLUE FLUORESCENT was The Line back in the Day on the OBX


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Garboman said:


> the fish of a LIFETIME rarely comes along twice in a lifetime....
> 
> This is a great statement that I will remember, I will definitely use it the next time I am trying to convince some cutie that we should hook up.
> 
> ...


agreed!
I run 30 or heavier on everything except bait rods, and the 30 is backed with 60# braid to give me the same capacity as 20
js


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Garboman said:


> the fish of a LIFETIME rarely comes along twice in a lifetime....
> 
> This is a great statement that I will remember, I will definitely use it the next time I am trying to convince some cutie that we should hook up.
> 
> ...


.....my friend Angelo Depaola has NEVER used anything but 30lb clear blue stren and 12lb. clear blue stren....I TRIED to talk him into some ANDE LINE but NEVER DID!!!
When I started serious FISHING, there we 2 kinds of line that held their own..FLOURESCENT.STREN And BLUE Trilene....everything else was little more than JUNK.....We didn't have ANDE on Topsail Island so we used stuff like Folsom,,,sea horse and some SORRY GLADING STUFF.......I SENT TO FLA FOR THE 1ST ANDE LINE I EVER GOT MY HANDS ON....also my 1st MONO CAST NET......I got ANDE and haven't looked back since 1972........


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Garboman said:


> the fish of a LIFETIME rarely comes along twice in a lifetime....
> 
> This is a great statement that I will remember, I will definitely use it the next time I am trying to convince some cutie that we should hook up.
> 
> ...


.....my friend Angelo Depaola has NEVER used anything but 30lb clear blue stren and 12lb. clear blue stren....I TRIED to talk him into some ANDE LINE but NEVER DID!!!ANDE WAS and still is ABRASION RESISTANT....more than any thing out there...especially back then.....
When I started serious FISHING, there were 2 kinds of line that held their own..FLOURESCENT.STREN And BLUE Trilene....everything else was little more than JUNK.....We didn't have ANDE on Topsail Island so we used stuff like Folsom,,,sea horse and some SORRY GLADING STUFF.....Garcia BONNYL.......I SENT TO FLA FOR THE 1ST ANDE LINE I EVER GOT MY HANDS ON....also my 1st MONO CAST NET......I got ANDE and haven't looked back since 1972........
BUT I would LOVE ANOTHER 2400 YRD SPOOL OF STREN!!!!!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah and "Deep" and I are very good friends as well.. I have learned a great deal from him over the years and had some great laughs.
The last ones were back around the first of November in his kitchen with a six of Bud Light, along with another great friend from the end of the JR.







I can also think for my self, do my research. Trial and Error! There has been leaps and bounds in fishing line and reel technology since 1972 or whenever you started. I bought Ande "Back in the Day" also used clear blue Stren, Trilene etc. Pin rigging for example...Back then an ABU 10000 or a Black Face Penn 4/0 or 6/0 was "state of the art." Today barely entry level on the Penns. I'll admit I used to spool up 30# Ande, Stren, and Trilene back then.

Fast Forward to 2015
My max drag on my Avet LX is 20 lbs.. What is the purpose of exceeding the drag capacity by fifty to one hundred percent? In all my years of fishing I've never heard of "water tension" creating a break off. What the hell is water tension? With my drag on Max on my 525 mag paired with a 13 surf rod 14 Sufix will not break when bowed up. So I'm gonna try it next fall Drum season. If I need to go back to 17, I will.

As far as fish of a lifetime.. I've been blessed.. 75#+ Yellowfin on a stand up rig, 350#+ Blue Marlin, White Marlin, Gaffer Dolphin, 68# Wahoo, and a Grand Slam on Biscayne Bay Fla. I'm still drawn to the Planks and the Beach though.

If 20, 30, 40 works for you then! Go With It! But to say a particular poundage line is a "standard" among most or all fisherman pin rigging is a mighty big assumption.

My money my choice


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

DaBig2na said:


> Yeah and "Deep" and I are very good friends as well.. I have learned a great deal from him over the years and had some great laughs.
> The last ones were back around the first of November in his kitchen with a six of Bud Light, along with another great friend from the end of the JR.
> View attachment 14718
> 
> ...


ok!!! dokie!!


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...something DEPE taught all of us sooo well...he would never BUY ANOTHER REEL til he had worn out the one he was using...I could never justify going with something just cause it was the latest FAD....I am old school and still use 4/0s and 6/0's....
Depe got more miles out of JIG-MASTER and a 306 Mitchell than the law would allow....and that squidder and heaver ought to be BRONZED.....MAYBE ANDY WILL.....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> Yeah and "Deep" and I are very good friends as well.. I have learned a great deal from him over the years and had some great laughs.
> The last ones were back around the first of November in his kitchen with a six of Bud Light, along with another great friend from the end of the JR.
> View attachment 14718
> 
> ...



You seem to know some of fellas I know, but I do no recollect you. You seem arrogant, but perhaps it is your choice of words.

Water tension can be easily demonstrated by letting four hundred yards of line with nothing on the end of the stern of a fast moving boat. and then reel it back in, the drag of the water molecules will make reeling in that slack line quite difficult.

If you take a half an hour to get thirty pound drum back to the pier I am sure it can be done with 8# test.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Garboman said:


> You seem to know some of fellas I know, but I do no recollect you. You seem arrogant, but perhaps it is your choice of words.
> If you take a half an hour to get thirty pound drum back to the pier I am sure it can be done with 8# test.


Arrogant??? Well yeah if ya piss me off? You either like me or you don't. Those who really know me will tell you I will give you my last, hook, swivel, bait or dollar if you need it. They will also tell you I don't take crap off anyone! I'm ready to "roll with it " right then and there. I love to joke around and have fun. Make people laugh, and laugh at myself. 

Keep in mind that that the written word is very different from the spoken word. The caveat is, you don't see the body language, facial expressions, tone and pictch of ones voice. My writing style tends to be poignant, Very similar to yours perhaps. One could say the same for you as seeming "arrogant."

I am educated and very analytical. Don't let my southern accent, tobacco dippin, spittin self, fool ya. I'm a "High Tech *******. " My reasoning on line size compared to drag capacities on given reels, makes sense to me and possibly me only. As far as water tension; wouldn't that also work in reverse on the fish's end also? I usually am reeling in from a staionary location, or at most a boat running a fast idle. Either way, that variable doesn't really interest me to research it further at this time.

As far as folks you and I have in common. Well Garbo "I don't recollect you " either. However, we have probably been on the same end of a pier at the same time and we just do not know it here in this forum. I'd venture to say we could recognize one another somewhere down the road. Who the hell knows ;-)

Actually, I'd love to land a thirty pounder on 6# line. Inshore of course.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Loner said:


> ...something DEPE taught all of us sooo well...he would never BUY ANOTHER REEL til he had worn out the one he was using...I could never justify going with something just cause it was the latest FAD....I am old school and still use 4/0s and 6/0's....
> Depe got more miles out of JIG-MASTER and a 306 Mitchell than the law would allow....and that squidder and heaver ought to be BRONZED.....MAYBE ANDY WILL.....


Don't forget that green rod that that Mitchell is on, or his old green pier cart.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

i'll be the first one to tell you that tuna is a super nice guy. Heck, the first time he met me he hooked me up with some rather expensive coast lock swivels for my sinker slides cuz i didnt have any.
Of course this was after he made fun of my monstrocity of a pier cart.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I did Not make fun of it. That thing is an Engineering Marvel! 
That's No BS.. That thing is like a Transformer I'll call it:

" Fishimus Prime"


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah its like pushing a hotel luggage cart down the pier. I only use it when im fishing with multiple people and we have a ton of gear.
If im by myself I travel as light as possible


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> Arrogant??? Well yeah if ya piss me off? You either like me or you don't. Those who really know me will tell you I will give you my last, hook, swivel, bait or dollar if you need it. They will also tell you I don't take crap off anyone! I'm ready to "roll with it " right then and there. I love to joke around and have fun. Make people laugh, and laugh at myself.
> 
> Keep in mind that that the written word is very different from the spoken word. The caveat is, you don't see the body language, facial expressions, tone and pictch of ones voice. My writing style tends to be poignant, Very similar to yours perhaps. One could say the same for you as seeming "arrogant."
> 
> ...


I guess I do come off as arrogant myself on the internet, I am usually pretty quiet on the end of the pier unless I run afoul of a cooler of Busch, and then I guess unfortunately after around twenty cans of courage I am arrogant in person, but I am pretty funny usually. My best friend on Rodanthe Pier is the Redhead and he and I used to fish 260 days a year together on Hatteras. I lived on the OBX for nine years and fished every drum and king season for thirty. A family emergency kept me away from 2008-2013.

But when I am Drum fishing I am mostly serious and greedy just like the rest of the FHB's.

I threatened the Avon Pier Drum fellas a few years back with putting 8 pound test on one of my heavers during a drum bite and going for the IGFA record, I was planning on beaching the fish and having a certified scale ready to go, measure, weigh it take some pictures and release it. The Drum fellas all get hot on the planks when they think anything or anyone is holding up the "Show". The fella from Florida will have his lip sticking out big time if he thinks someone is using too light a line. It is very frustrating to be the one standing there with your bait in your hand waiting for an opening to cast out when three or four other fellas are bowed up and your bait is just getting a windburn.

Any way I will be down there this October Lord willing with a pile of heavers over my shoulder and a smile on my face


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Loner, 
We used Ande back in the early 70's on Paradise Pier on Topsail Island. How far back you talking?


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

don brinson said:


> Loner,
> We used Ande back in the early 70's on Paradise Pier on Topsail Island. How far back you talking?


....71 is when I found the stuff...folks started asking for it and ANDE came out with a prize of $100 for the largest KING caught on Ande line...it ran thru the now defunct TOPSAIL ISLAND FISHING CLUB...for about 4 years....by then there was ANDE in EVERY TACKLE SHOP AND PIER on Topsail.......
It started at $20 a lb....which was 1600 yds of 30 and 1400 of 40.....went to $25,,,went to 35 and now good ole Bass Pro has it for $49-54...
I got some MONSTER ANDE and it looks like mighty good stuff...$50 a lb......
WHO WAS PARADISE MANAGER when U were there??...Don Banks and his family LEFT THE DOLPHIN PIER( just fishing) and ran the Paradise for a while...then I lost track of Don......He had the STATE RECORD TARPON for a while off there....159..
I guess u have KNOW john Purifoy.....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Arrogant??? Well yeah if ya piss me off? You either like me or you don't. Those who really know me will tell you I will give you my last, hook, swivel, bait or dollar if you need it. They will also tell you I don't take crap off anyone! I'm ready to "roll with it " right then and there. I love to joke around and have fun. Make people laugh, and laugh at myself.
> 
> *Keep in mind that that the written word is very different from the spoken word. The caveat is, you don't see the body language, facial expressions, tone and pitch of ones voice.* My writing style tends to be poignant, Very similar to yours perhaps. One could say the same for you as seeming "arrogant."
> 
> *I am educated and very analytical. *Don't let my southern accent, tobacco dippin, spittin self, fool ya. I'm a "High Tech *******".


Tuna, it seems like you and I came from the same mold, in many respects ( not the "*******" part ), which is probably why we tend to "lock horns" from time to time.

So, being a "High-Tech *******", maybe this list of terms will help us to communicate better in the future . . . LOL !


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

My brother and I started out fishing the jolly roger in mid sixties catching blues and grass shad for Depp and Charlie flowers . Deeps son Andy was still in high school then. Deep and Charlie finally felt sorry for us and set us king fishing. Then we discovered girls and fishing became second for a few years. Started fishing paradise in 74.Started working for Don Banks in 76 thru 78. Yep I got to know Big John pretty well. I think it was 78 when Don moved down to Dolphin Pier. I went with him and started learning from some of the best there ever was. Robert, Larry Lee, a few others. I was there the day Don caught the big tarpon off of paradise. Big John waded out and dam near drowned getting it thru the surf. 
Then in 79 I moved to Manteo and started working at Davis boat works. My Brother came up in early 80 and stayed with me till he got a job at the Hatteras Island Fishing Pier in Rodanthe. I think that was the name of it then. There started the legend of the Red Headed Fella .
As a sad side note Don Banks passed away in late Nov


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

don brinson said:


> My brother and I started out fishing the jolly roger in mid sixties catching blues and grass shad for Depp and Charlie flowers . Deeps son Andy was still in high school then. Deep and Charlie finally felt sorry for us and set us king fishing. Then we discovered girls and fishing became second for a few years. Started fishing paradise in 74.Started working for Don Banks in 76 thru 78. Yep I got to know Big John pretty well. I think it was 78 when Don moved down to Dolphin Pier. I went with him and started learning from some of the best there ever was. Robert, Larry Lee, a few others. I was there the day Don caught the big tarpon off of paradise. Big John waded out and dam near drowned getting it thru the surf.
> Then in 79 I moved to Manteo and started working at Davis boat works. My Brother came up in early 80 and stayed with me till he got a job at the Hatteras Island Fishing Pier in Rodanthe. I think that was the name of it then. There started the legend of the Red Headed Fella .
> As a sad side note Don Banks passed away in late Nov


Your Brother is said it is blowing 30 out the NE as of five minutes ago

He thinks the Drum will bite off the Point earlier than off Ocracoke this year cause the Drum left the sound for the ocean due to the extreme winter.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

don brinson said:


> My brother and I started out fishing the jolly roger in mid sixties catching blues and grass shad for Depp and Charlie flowers . Deeps son Andy was still in high school then. Deep and Charlie finally felt sorry for us and set us king fishing. Then we discovered girls and fishing became second for a few years. Started fishing paradise in 74.Started working for Don Banks in 76 thru 78. Yep I got to know Big John pretty well. I think it was 78 when Don moved down to Dolphin Pier. I went with him and started learning from some of the best there ever was. Robert, Larry Lee, a few others. I was there the day Don caught the big tarpon off of paradise. Big John waded out and dam near drowned getting it thru the surf.
> Then in 79 I moved to Manteo and started working at Davis boat works. My Brother came up in early 80 and stayed with me till he got a job at the Hatteras Island Fishing Pier in Rodanthe. I think that was the name of it then. There started the legend of the Red Headed Fella .
> As a sad side note Don Banks passed away in late Nov


...which NOV did DON PASS???......He was from Virginia and I always thought he went back up there...Don had that 9/0, full of 40lb. and poor ole Big John tried to claim that Tarpon sooo hard...anyway I do think John is still on this side of the earth..
Larry is gone(went to his funeral) and I can't find Robert...(heard he is still building houses)....them were MY FISHING BUDS big time....would soo love to see Robert HOWARD one more time.....he, like me is getting up there in years....I fished 2 extra years just to beat Big John on the Dolphin Pier...LARRY LEE landed 9lb.12 and 9lb. 13 SPECKLED TROUT on successive nites at the SNEADS FERRY BRIDGE....Had to wait til sunrise to weigh em...said they both were over 10 lb....52m51...cardinal 6......Robert Howard walked all the way to the end of Dolphin Pier at 3:am..kicked me awake...with LOOK THERE WHAT A DAMN TROUT!!! !9LB. 8OZ...second one he ever landed..
Larry Lee's WADERS....LARRY LEES MIRROLURE AND RODE WITH LARRY TO THE BRIDGE!!!!!
I don't know why but I DON'T KNOW U....I understand CHARLIE FLOWERS SON PASSED THIS PASS OCTOBER.....ANDY DEPAOLA IS STILL WITH US AND LIVES AND WORKS IN ALABAMA ....if u SAW ANDY 20 YRS AGO AND SEE ANDY TODAY ...YOU COULD TELL HE AIN'T CHANGED MUCH IF ANY.....Any now Garbo keeps your brother on these boards...what exactly is the Red Headed fellows name??
Thanks mr. Brinson.....love to go reminisecing about old fishing...I DID USE to love it.......


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Don passed this past Nov. He lived in Jacksonville. Was real sad to hear of his passing. It is strange we fished with many of the same people yet never met.my brother is my step brother really. He is 16 days older than me. His name is Russell Warren. Our parents married 51 years ago. He will always be my brother.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...thanks...didn't know....lets see there was his wife...John... Cindy....and the youngest one which I can't remember....
I really enjoyed Knowing Don....


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Dorothy , Cindy, John , Lisa, Steven . I see John on facebook sometimes. Stevens wife was the one I heard about his passing from. Yep he was a good man. Next time I'm down on topsail we should get together and catch a few fish. Was there fishing on the J..R. in mid Oct. Caught a few large puppy drum off the end late at night. 30 to 38 inch range.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Two things come to mind 

Size of fishing combo (rod and reel) 
Type of fish you are fishing for


----------

